
Ask HN: What should I do before building a MVP? - HowDoesItWork
I have a rough idea about a product finder website I want to build as a side project, but I don&#x27;t really know how to measure market interest.<p>I heard about strategies that include building a nonfunctional landing page and running a Google ad campaign for that, but I would like to learn about other options.<p>Are there any good resources on this topic?
======
DogRunner
A great writeup is the No-BS Approach by Clifford Oravec. It's a splitted in 4
major parts. Check out [https://medium.com/@cliffordoravec/the-epic-guide-to-
bootstr...](https://medium.com/@cliffordoravec/the-epic-guide-to-
bootstrapping-a-saas-startup-from-scratch-by-yourself-part-1-4d834e1df8c1)

~~~
HowDoesItWork
Thanks, I will check it out!

------
brudgers
I'd suggest this resource: [https://blog.ycombinator.com/minimum-viable-
product-process/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/minimum-viable-product-
process/)

~~~
HowDoesItWork
Didn't know about this one, thanks!

------
luzia19
you should do as much customer research as possible and describe a solution
for their common problems before building an MVP to validate it

